# Fed up



## SFontaine (27 Jun 2004)

I've had it with CFRC. I didn't mind waiting one month for my file to be transfered from the Reserve unit to CFRC because the person who handles the transfers is on leave. I didn't mind having to miss a day of school and waking up at 6:30 am to do my CFAT and Medical only to end up not even starting the CFAT till 9. I didn't mind being told to wait for 5   minutes, only to be returned to 30 minutes later because I was forgotten about. I didn't mind being told that I am applying for a job and as such don't have a right to complain and I didn't mind being told on Monday the 21st of June, one week before BMQ starts, that the person who signs off on file forwards to unit wouldn't be back until Thursday morning. After all it's the military.. Patience and waiting is a big part of it. What I did, however, mind is not being able to do BMQ and SQ this summer because CFRC failed to sign a name on my papers in 2 days and move it from one building to another, 10 minutes away and then lying to me about it.

See I had my heart set on BMQ/SQ this summer. My recruiter at the unit said if CFRC did their job I would be kitted up and sworn in on Wednesday, and sent off on this coming Monday. I was pumped. I was literally jumping with joy. So I went in on Monday the 21st of June, only to be told that the person who handles files and such is _*on vacation*_ until Thursday, in the week before BMQ. Oh well. I call my recruiter and he says Thursday is fine, so long as the file get's FTU'd before late Friday. So I wake up at 11 on Thursday morning and call CFRC. I ask about my file and am told it's done but someone from C Scot needs to be contacted for it to be forwarded. Awesome. I call C Scot later that night and I'm told they've heard nothing from CFRC but in the morning one of the CPLs will get the file transferred to the unit and get me set up etc in the morning. I'm told to wait for a phone call at 9. I wake up at 8:30   and right at 9:00 I get the call. The CPL tells me he's called CFRC numerous times with no response, so he says he'll just go down and grab it himself. Half an hour later he calls me. He tells me that CFRC is telling him my file is not yet ready to be transferred, and was told that it probably wouldn't be done till Monday. Fan-Fucking-Tastic. I can't get kitted up and sworn in until the file is transferred and I obviously cannot leave for Basic on Monday if I need to be kitted up and sworn in   in such a short period of time. In short I'm screwed.

The recruiter from the unit and his subordinates did EVERYTHING they could to get me through, including working overtime and giving me their cell phone numbers to call them during their personal time. The people at CFRC were unable to answer their goddamn phones half the time. Anyway this leads to my questions. I intend to go into CFRC on Monday and tell them that I'm less than satisfied with their performance. The idea of a recruitment office is for the recruits to be processed and sent to the hard part which is training but unfortunantly it seems the actual processing is harder than the training. The vibe I got from the recruiters is it's a privledge to be served and I shouldn't knock my chances I get to be in their amazing presence (When in reality the only thing about them that is amazing is their size). Anyway when I go in on Monday what should I do? Ask to speak to the person in charge? Should I name names etc? Basically how should I complain properly, so I don't jeopordize any future enlistment into the Canadian Army but so I get my point across.


----------



## Infanteer (27 Jun 2004)

My buddy went and joined the US Army.  It took him less than a month to move from the recruiters door to Ft Benning for Basic Training.  We could probably learn something from them.

Mr Fontaine, sorry you got the shitty end of the stick.  Obviously someone isn't doing their job right considering the apparent manpower crisis that is facing the Forces.


----------



## SFontaine (27 Jun 2004)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> My buddy went and joined the US Army.   It took him less than a month to move from the recruiters door to Ft Benning for Basic Training.   We could probably learn something from them.



Heavens no, Infanteer! We can never adopt *AMERICAN STYLE* reforms.

You know what's hilarious? Some dude joined the Royal Marine Commandos in the UK. It took him 6 months from filling out his form to entering the PRMC Course. He had to fly to the UK twice I think. 3 years earlier he joined the Canadian Army Reserves and lived 5 minutes from a recruiter. It took him 9 months.


----------



## childs56 (27 Jun 2004)

i know of the exact people you are talking about at CFRC Vic and all i can say is go back to the C Scot R's and tell them how dipleased you are with how you have been handled by CFRC( hint A written letter goes along way).  make sure a copy of this letter goes to the detachment commander at CFRC hand delivererd by your self, asap. make sure that the letter is factual and to the point. put names downs  especially from cfrc do not and i will say again do not use any disrespectfull langauge. make sure you include dates of all pertanint info. I will say i am sick of CFRC Vic not doing their job and hate to see people fall thrue the cracks of their laziness. make sure you include in your letter that a written response is requested to this delimma. last but not least make sure that you have all your facts straight before writting  this letter if not things might go from bad to worse. it really is amazing how things get done when letters start to get passed around 
any ways who is recruiting for the C Scot R's now. good luck and hang in their


----------



## nULL (27 Jun 2004)

which CScot company are you joining? I had been aiming for summer BMQ/SQ as well, but unfortunately, my time ran out.  :'( The guy at the Nanaimo camp (B Company?) said that I'll probably be doing it on weekends, in September. I'll still be doing it, but it just won't be the same, I won't think.


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Jun 2004)

Mate, thats hard luck, and I am sorry you are getting stuffed around. Just be persistant as much as you can without slinging any shyte at them, call em up, go down there, and maybe things will still end up okay, but whatever you do DONT GIVE UP. Be in their face, but politely.

Best of luck,

Wes


----------



## SFontaine (27 Jun 2004)

CTD said:
			
		

> i know of the exact people you are talking about at CFRC Vic and all i can say is go back to the C Scot R's and tell them how dipleased you are with how you have been handled by CFRC( hint A written letter goes along way).   make sure a copy of this letter goes to the detachment commander at CFRC hand delivererd by your self, asap. make sure that the letter is factual and to the point. put names downs   especially from cfrc do not and i will say again do not use any disrespectfull langauge. make sure you include dates of all pertanint info. I will say i am sick of CFRC Vic not doing their job and hate to see people fall thrue the cracks of their laziness. make sure you include in your letter that a written response is requested to this delimma. last but not least make sure that you have all your facts straight before writting   this letter if not things might go from bad to worse. it really is amazing how things get done when letters start to get passed around
> any ways who is recruiting for the C Scot R's now. good luck and hang in their



Sergeant Whitehead. Great guy. Null, I'm joining Alpha Company I believe and Wes believe you me I won't give up.


----------



## winchable (27 Jun 2004)

Took me a full year from my initial meeting and form filling with a unit recruiter to get sworn in!
Talked to a Royal Marine recruiter the other day, he said all he needed was for me to go to the UK once before PRMC to do testing and possibly once more for an interview, and he could have me at Lympstone in less than 6 months. The only reason it would take so long he said is because I haven't been living in the UK since I was 5 and they would need time to run checks etc.

Keep at it, that's really the only advice anyone can give you with the CFRC in mind.


Regards


----------



## SFontaine (27 Jun 2004)

Well I ain't givin up, Che. Still have to explore my options. Could parade with the unit for the next year, do BMQ in the fall or winter and SQ next summer. We'll see.


----------



## Pugnacious (27 Jun 2004)

Its funny I'm kinda right behind you on this.
I was also looking at joining the same unit as you.

Christ if you are having poblems like this then I might not have a chance, as I still have to drive for an hour (one way) to get to Alpha group. 
(I Live equil distance from both groups here in Lake Cowichan).

Maybe / hopfully with any luck you and I can have a laugh over this a year from now when we are sworn in.
Stick to your guns!

You take point...I got your 6. 

Cheers!
P.


----------



## SFontaine (27 Jun 2004)

We'll laugh it up in a year, bro. So long as you get your file in a good 5 months in advance to BMQ you'll make it.


----------



## Drummie (3 Jul 2004)

I couldn't agree more. Some of these CFRC here in Vancouver...   They give information in little tid-bits, probly because they try to get you off the phone as soon as they can, even though you have a 10% chance of actually talking to someone. my medical file was supposed to be sent back from Borden around the 11 of June, or so they said, but when I called on the 24 to find out why they still have't received it and said "it's either lost in the mail, or could possibly be on the wrong persons desk, becasue mail doesnt take over a week",  I was sternly told about how they have very competent staff, and no, my file couldn;t be misplaced, and I don't know what I'm talkign about, etc. 
Competent med. staff eh? I had been accpeted to RMC. My file came back requesting more information on a medical condition, but the med. offcier automatically assumed I had been rejected, b/c he didnt bother to properly read the document, do my file sat for 2 work days plus a weekend, where I could have been getting this 'more information' but instead thought I had been rejected. The med. staff did call afterwards and give this lame-a$$ apology. : But ya, CFRC's seem to think they're doing us a favour by recruiting for the widely accliamed understaffed CF.


----------



## SFontaine (3 Jul 2004)

Heh. Man I'm so pissed. I'd be at BMQ right goddamn now if it weren't for the fuckuppery of CFRC. Oh well. At least I'm part of the military now, and a good 5 months of parading will prolly gimme some good experience before goin to BMQ. Still though.


----------



## BDTyre (3 Jul 2004)

47th,

I've seen my share of incompentency and Vancouver.  I got 4 different answers on how to re-open my file; I was told by one person "Oh, you don't have to do all that.  X is new here, so they weren't really sure of the proper procedure."  The proper procedure was, in fact, what the "unsure" X told me to do.

Just this past Wednesday, I show up for my 1030 fitness test and 1010.  They check the computer, and say "Okay, your fitness test is first, so just go right down and then come up for your interview."  I start and finish the fitness test early, and head up to the waiting room for my 1100 update interview.  It gets to 1140 before someone realizes something must be wrong.  It turns out someone had put my interview in for 0900, but no one bothered to ask me when I first came up at 1010 why I hadn't made my 0900 interview.  It is 1215 before I get my interview, and they pulled a Captain off of his lunch break to do it.  He apologizes, and then admits that the whole thing could have been done over the phone and that I was likely booked for a face to face interview because I was there anyway.

I didn't leave mad, as they did go out of their way to make sure I was accomadated; I did leave slightly dumbfounded and confused as to how I could sit there for an hour before they realized something wasn't right.


----------



## Pugnacious (3 Jul 2004)

I can only hope that somewhere along the line someone will see the dates on peoples files that they joined and give them credit for the patiance, and determination they have shown in this burocratic battle field...like it has to be worth for something as far as being a damn good test of charecter.

On that note..I'm back up to 60 push ups!
Now onto running...uhg.
Recruting center soon... ;D

Cheers!
P.


----------



## Private Jimbo (3 Jul 2004)

Yep, I'm starting to think that instead of the reserves in Vancouver I might just join full time in Alberta. Perhaps this is there plan? To get the reservists so frustrated that they join up full time instead? lol Anyhows, I should be at BMQ right now, I got my kit in May, They told me I was 100% going to go and I was signed up properly. Only problem is BMQ in Chilliwack started on 28th, and I still haven't received any phone call. Also I have to wait until Tuesday to talk to anyone that can help me.


----------



## Trav (3 Jul 2004)

Unfortunately, the recruiting system doesn't work any faster for the Regs. :


----------



## NavyGrunt (3 Jul 2004)

the initial application process is almost as long and frustrating as transfering from res to reg.

FOREVER!!


----------



## SFontaine (3 Jul 2004)

I'm doin my BMQ in January, SQ and QL3 in the summer then I guess midway through Grade 12 I'm going to apply for a Res-Reg transfer. Hopefully get me all set up by the time I Graduate.


----------



## belkin81 (4 Jul 2004)

SFontaine said:
			
		

> I'm doin my BMQ in January, SQ and QL3 in the summer then I guess midway through Grade 12 I'm going to apply for a Res-Reg transfer. Hopefully get me all set up by the time I Graduate.



your better off to go reg force. When you transfer you will have to do your SQ and QL3 again. I had 4 res to reg's on my courses.


----------



## wackymax (4 Jul 2004)

I sent my forms off last year in July and I still haven't gotten the call. After a hickup with my medical, a move to montreal from calgary, a year more training and a year more life experience, I'm actually glad the way things turned out. The latest word is that I'm on the merit list and I should expect to be heading to BMQ late summer/early fall. I just wish they'd give me a solid date so I can plan out my summer a little bit!


----------



## Pugnacious (4 Jul 2004)

What is SQ?
And QL3?

Cheers!
P.


----------



## SFontaine (4 Jul 2004)

belkin81 said:
			
		

> SFontaine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I wanna do Reserve. Get an idea of the Army life and see if I wanna take it full time. I'd happily do SQ and Ql3 again if need be.


----------



## Coyote43D (4 Jul 2004)

belkin81 said:
			
		

> SFontaine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not necessarily, when I transfered from reserves to regs, the only reason I had to do my QL3 was that I went a different trade. And some of the guys I know that transfered res - reg in the same trade didn't have to redo QL#.


----------



## ZipperHead (4 Jul 2004)

Every case seems to be different. I taught an SQ (Soldier's Qualification) last year in Wainwright, and there was an ex-PEIR (Prince Edward Island Regt) soldier on it who had already done an SQ crse in Gagetown. I don't know of the in's and out's that would make you get it "written off" (from Res to Reg) but I wouldn't count on it 100%. It's probably due to the fact that the Reserve course is considerably shorter than the Reg Force one, and you would have to serve enough time in the Reserves to make up for that with work experience (my best guess).

As well, QL3 is no longer. It is referred to as DP1 (Developmental Period). So, for the uninitiated, it goes BMQ (Basic Military Qualification), SQ (Soldier Qualification), and then DP1. All of this is assuming you are going an Army trade.

Hope it helps,

Al


----------



## Pugnacious (4 Jul 2004)

Is SQ (Soldier Qualification) when you get to play with the toys? ;D

Cheers!
P.


----------

